# 87 pickup sputters @2000 rpms



## g-shooter (May 5, 2009)

Just what the title says. 

I changed the cap, plugs, wires, and fuel filter.

The truck has 67,000 miles on it and is 4wd. 

Once I get it up to 2,000-2,100 RPMs, it just sputters like it it is either starved or flooded.

Thanks, in advance

G


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

check for a vacuum leak, also check the TPS


----------



## g-shooter (May 5, 2009)

Pretty odd, the other day I had 8 responses, now they are deleted.....odd


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

if it is the z24 check the secondary coil..

read the codes...


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

if its falling on its face around 2000rpm, could be going into "fail safe",
might check for any codes


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

how does it idle?


----------



## bongo667 (Mar 2, 2009)

zanegrey said:


> if it is the z24 check the secondary coil..
> 
> read the codes...


My 89 was sputtering/cutting out similar to what your describing, so I took Zane Greys advise and checked the secondary coil. AND POOF!! That was it. Instead of getting a $200 coil from the dealer I replaced both coils with MSD Blasters for $80 total, and have had no problems ever since. Truck runs like a top, well as good as an 89 would be expected. Good luck!! THANKS AGAIN ZANE!! YOU DA MAN!!


----------



## Fishin (Nov 10, 2008)

*Z24 Rough Idle at Start Up*

My 87 P/U idles rough for a minute or two when started. After that it runs fine. Fuel filter is new. Any ideas what to try next? Thanks.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

first of all it is 20 something years old ..let it warm up a little..

check vacumn lines ..


----------

